

Ask HN: Review our web app: Eyes And Feet - Social media for Local Businesses - luxative

Eyes And Feet is a web based application that will help local businesses get more customers from social media.<p>For starters, we're primarily looking at the following categories of local business: Restaurants &#38; Cafes, Bars &#38; Clubs, Salons &#38; Spas<p>We're going into private beta very soon. For now, to show you the app, we've put up a video at http://bit.ly/eaftour<p>Please take a look and let us know what you think - about the product &#38; the opportunity.<p>To understand the 'opportunity' better, and know more about the problem we're trying to solve, see http://bit.ly/eafopp<p>One last thing...if you'd like to be part of the Private Beta, please sign up at http://www.eyesandfeet.com and use the invitation code: ASKHN
We'll send you an invite as soon as we can.<p>Thanks for helping.<p>Lux
Founder &#38; CEO
lux AT eyesandfeet THISISADOT com
======
ryanelkins
This seems really cool. I imagine there is a large audience out there of
people who keep hearing they should get more involved in social media but have
little to no idea what that really means or how to go about doing it. I think
this could really strike a chord with small business owners - the one
challenge would be finding these people who may not be as web saavy - but I
don't think that's too hard of a problem to overcome.

I don't know if "Eyes and Feet" really makes sense as a name for me, but I'm
not sure if the "perfect" name is really a big deal.

~~~
luxative
Thanks. Yes, finding them will be a challenge - but we think that can be
addressed, one step at a time. Our first tagline was "Eyeballs & Footfalls for
your Local Business". And we thought, EyesAndFeet was 'earthy' and related to
the promise. But, like you say, the name's not too big a deal.

~~~
ryanelkins
The tagline makes the name make sense. When thinking about the name it seemed
like it should be relevant but I just couldn't put my finger on what it was
trying to conjure up.

~~~
luxative
Putting it rather crudely: get your customers online through social media
(eyes) and then get them through the door (feet)

